# TTC #1 over 35



## Peacenik

Hi all, just wondering if there are others out there who are old :winkwink: like me and still shooting for #1 after a loss/losses.


----------



## SATH

hey peacenik you're not alone. I'm 38 now and ttc1 after 2 losses. It is so hard isnt it. Fingers crossed we get our rainbow babies x


----------



## Peacenik

SATH said:


> hey peacenik you're not alone. I'm 38 now and ttc1 after 2 losses. It is so hard isnt it. Fingers crossed we get our rainbow babies x

I sure hope we do too. I just figured I'd start this thread since so many of the others, while still TTC after a loss have so many pics of babies and what not that this would maybe a baby free zone to start with. :thumbup:


----------



## Ceilani

> I just figured I'd start this thread since so many of the others, while still TTC after a loss have so many pics of babies and what not that this would maybe a baby free zone to start with. :thumbup:

I'm completely good with that...I thought I could look at threads with baby pics as ray of hope, but I'm finding that I'm not really there yet; the yearning/pain is still too strong.

I'm 35, will be 36 in a couple months and DH and I are ttc our first. Our first bfp ended in mc, and now I'm waiting on af to show again so I can start a second round of clomid. FX'd the pill works its magic a second time!


----------



## Peacenik

Ceilani said:


> I just figured I'd start this thread since so many of the others, while still TTC after a loss have so many pics of babies and what not that this would maybe a baby free zone to start with. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm completely good with that...I thought I could look at threads with baby pics as ray of hope, but I'm finding that I'm not really there yet; the yearning/pain is still too strong.Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm with you. I mean, I don't want to sound like a jerk but just reading how so many talk about how they would have never made it through it without their DS or DD is kind of depressing to me. :blush:


----------



## Peacenik

Peacenik said:


> Ceilani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured I'd start this thread since so many of the others, while still TTC after a loss have so many pics of babies and what not that this would maybe a baby free zone to start with. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm completely good with that...I thought I could look at threads with baby pics as ray of hope, but I'm finding that I'm not really there yet; the yearning/pain is still too strong.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you. I mean, I don't want to sound like a jerk but just reading how so many talk about how they would have never made it through it without their DS or DD is kind of depressing to me. :blush:Click to expand...

I just thought I should maybe clarify so I don't come across as a total bitch. I'm not annoyed that they have children, but I guess I'm jealous of the distraction that another child would bring when trying to deal with all of this.


----------



## Carybear

I agree.,, this is very refreshing... I am 37 and I am ttc my first. After two and a half years we got our first BFP... Mc four days later.

I have a friend who has two children and has been unhappy because she couldn't have a third... The first two were accidents. She just told me on Sunday that she got her BFP... She has no idea what it is like to go through a mc... I pray she never does.

I feel like my time is coming to an end...


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> I agree.,, this is very refreshing... I am 37 and I am ttc my first. After two and a half years we got our first BFP... Mc four days later.
> 
> I have a friend who has two children and has been unhappy because she couldn't have a third... The first two were accidents. She just told me on Sunday that she got her BFP... She has no idea what it is like to go through a mc... I pray she never does.
> 
> I feel like my time is coming to an end...

I'm sorry Cary. I really hope we all get our rainbows it it's hard to stay positive at my age. I had just given up and was pretty ok with that when we got our BFP. Now I feel like I'm back to square one and really wanting a baby again. 

Where are all of you in your cycle? I just started AF so it will be awhile for me.


----------



## Carybear

Just finished AF yesterday


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Just finished AF yesterday

We're pretty close to the same cycle then. Here's hoping May is our month.


----------



## Carybear

Yeah.... I'm on cd 11. Last night I had ewcm way too early to my thinking... But we will see


----------



## Peacenik

Well ladies, I don't know about you, but I'm dreading mother's day with a fiery passion. I just want it to be over so I don't have constant reminders.


----------



## Carybear

Today was EXTREMELY hard!!! I'm so glad it is almost over! Tomorrow cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Today was EXTREMELY hard!!! I'm so glad it is almost over! Tomorrow cannot come soon enough!

I second that! Almost there! One of my friends recently lost her mother so we have been bonding over our new found hatred of mothers day today. :wacko:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I would like to join you all. We lost our little girl at 16 weeks on Friday night. I gave birth to her and it broke my heart. :(

I need to wait for my cycle to return and for the results of her post mortem and my 6 week post birth blood tests - I see my Ob/Gynae in 8 weeks time.

During that time though, I need to get back on the Fertility Clinic's books in preparation. Right now though, I am grieving and each day just feels so hard. To have carried her and been through so many ups and downs (low progesterone, HCG not behaving, low Papp A and B-HCG etc) and to have found out she was a girl 2 days before we found out she had passed.... well..... it tears my heart from my chest. I have never experienced the pain that I currently feel.

I do need to put one foot in front of the other though and whilst grieving, think to the future as well.

Thanks for letting me share.

Susan


----------



## Carybear

I'm so sorry for your loss Susan! Welcome...

What was so hard is that no one thinks of you as a mother. My baby is not here but I did conceive and he is in heaven. I heard so many happy future mother's days yesterday... Even my dad said maybe next year I will be saying happy Mother's Day to you! I wanted to scream! I am a mother.. Even if you don't want to acknowledge it! I am a mother!

Even DH didn't say happy Mother's Day to me! Sigh.... Rant over...

How is everyone doing???


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Susan! Welcome...
> 
> What was so hard is that no one thinks of you as a mother. My baby is not here but I did conceive and he is in heaven. I heard so many happy future mother's days yesterday... Even my dad said maybe next year I will be saying happy Mother's Day to you! I wanted to scream! I am a mother.. Even if you don't want to acknowledge it! I am a mother!
> 
> Even DH didn't say happy Mother's Day to me! Sigh.... Rant over...
> 
> How is everyone doing???

Susan, I'm so sorry for your loss, but welcome.

I agree Cary - my DH KNEW I was freaking out about this - I made him read an article and he's like 'you feel like that?" and I'm like YES. And still, nothing. Granted he worked all day, but still...I was annoyed. Especially since I always joke 'he's the girl' in our relationship. When it comes to all things but this, he totally is. He wanted a big wedding, I wanted to live in sin blah blah blah. Uggg. It's frustrating as hell. Even my own mom is perplexed by all of this and how to react to me about it. I saw her Sat. and said I didn't think I'd be up to doing anything on Sunday and I don't think she ever put it together to figure out why. I gave an excuse about wanting to enjoy my day home alone since I rarely get one and she's like 'ok, have a good day.' I just didn't think I could go into it without crying so I didn't say anything. Happy Mother's Day to us anyway. :hugs: 

I do feel a little better today and am stunned to admit we DTD last night. I told DH he was REALLY going to have to work for it this time because I was totally NOT IN THE MOOD. Usually I'm like 'hell yes, let's do it' and it doesn't take any convincing or I'm the one convincing him. Last night he earned it. :thumbup:


----------



## Carybear

Lol! DH and I are so tired from everything we do, but neither of us really has to push the other to DTD. 

Since the miscarriage, my cycles have gotten longer. I've gone from 30 to 33 and I ovulate on cd21 instead of cd15... So yesterday (cd20)at about 3 am I started getting this pain in my lower right stomach... Like really intense pressure. I could barely walk all day. Hurt to sit, stand, walk, got to the bathroom, etc... Then last night wheni laid down it got better. Sometimes in the middle of the night I had a pinching/sharp pain and then the bloating pressure pain got a lot better... Do you think it could be ovulation? I've never had that intense of pain, but it is better now. Still uncomfortable, but not truly painful. If it was ovulation, we DTD Saturday night so hopefully we timed it perfectly... I was in way too much pain to DTD last night.


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Lol! DH and I are so tired from everything we do, but neither of us really has to push the other to DTD.
> 
> Since the miscarriage, my cycles have gotten longer. I've gone from 30 to 33 and I ovulate on cd21 instead of cd15... So yesterday (cd20)at about 3 am I started getting this pain in my lower right stomach... Like really intense pressure. I could barely walk all day. Hurt to sit, stand, walk, got to the bathroom, etc... Then last night wheni laid down it got better. Sometimes in the middle of the night I had a pinching/sharp pain and then the bloating pressure pain got a lot better... Do you think it could be ovulation? I've never had that intense of pain, but it is better now. Still uncomfortable, but not truly painful. If it was ovulation, we DTD Saturday night so hopefully we timed it perfectly... I was in way too much pain to DTD last night.

That sounds promising for ovulation - good luck! Normally DH jokes I'm a sex maniac (even though he doesn't take much convincing) but lately not so much. I'm thinking the whole Mother's Day thing cancelled out the close to ovulation sex maniac tendencies.

I think my cycles are about the same - it's only really been two full cycles since surgery, but they seem to be on track. I also get the pain/pinching and a tiny tiny spot during ovulation now - each time I've tested only that day and gotten a positive. I never had that before. The past two cycles I got a positive on CD17 and today I'm on CD 16 so I guess we'll see how today goes. And yes about the pain - not really conducive to getting it on! The first time I was like "WHAT IS THIS!??!?!?!" I didn't expect it to be so painful. Talk about terrible timing! I would like to figure out if the pain is before/during or after O but I suppose that would involved OPKs on a regular basis and that makes me nuts! :dohh:


----------



## Carybear

Lol... Yes nuts is the perfect word to describe it... I stopped all OPK's this month... I'm pretty sure I got the pressure and pain before o... I think the pinching pain this morning.. Very early morning I might add was actually the o.... If it was I think we were covered... Hopefully... If not well, tonight I get a tooth pulled so I'm thinking I won't be In the mood...


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Lol... Yes nuts is the perfect word to describe it... I stopped all OPK's this month... I'm pretty sure I got the pressure and pain before o... I think the pinching pain this morning.. Very early morning I might add was actually the o.... If it was I think we were covered... Hopefully... If not well, tonight I get a tooth pulled so I'm thinking I won't be In the mood...

Unless you get some seriously good drugs, you're right - probably not in the mood. But it sounds like you should have it covered. Good luck!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks  sounds like we are pretty close to timelines... FX'd for you to get a BFP this month... Both of really...


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Thanks  sounds like we are pretty close to timelines... FX'd for you to get a BFP this month... Both of really...

It does sound like it - yay - a cycle buddy! :happydance:

Actually I just got off the phone with my doc. I had a pretty decent sized spot today that kind of freaked me out. I went back and checked and I did last CD 16 as well. She said not to worry. So...ok, I guess I'll try not to. It's really hard not to though. I'm always freaking out that something isn't right with my girly bits these days. Plus, part of me is DYING to get a BFP and the other half is utterly terrified - it's like I have multiple personalities. Sheesh, this is like therapy now, but cheaper.:winkwink:


----------



## Carybear

Lol... I hear ya... Couldn't have said better... Pain is still in my stomach, I'm thinking maybe it is more since it is going on so long... I've heard that it can be as long as 48 hours... But I wonder.. What would make me switch to such intense pain at o?


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Lol... I hear ya... Couldn't have said better... Pain is still in my stomach, I'm thinking maybe it is more since it is going on so long... I've heard that it can be as long as 48 hours... But I wonder.. What would make me switch to such intense pain at o?


I'm not sure - but when I get the O pain - it lasts from like 4 hours to a good day for me. I usually dope up on aleeve or something and call it good. I mean, I say this like I'm an expert - but the past THREE times I've had it - that's what it was like. Everything I've read says that we are now more aware of what's going on down there, but I you'd think it would have been hard to miss before if it was like this? Can you call your doc without going in?


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, I waiting for #1 too. I'm 36, 37 in June and we lost our little one 6 weeks ago. I really want to move on but still no sign of AF, so in limbo here. It is lovely to 'meet' you all XXX


----------



## Peacenik

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies, I waiting for #1 too. I'm 36, 37 in June and we lost our little one 6 weeks ago. I really want to move on but still no sign of AF, so in limbo here. It is lovely to 'meet' you all XXX

Hi Chicken, so sorry for your loss - and welcome. I'm 40 so I'm getting to the panic point over here - you sound like a spring chicken to me! Also, I'm sorry you are in limbo - that has got to make it even worse. :hug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you XXX


----------



## Carybear

Welcome chicken... So sorry for your loss... Sending massive :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you taking each day as it comes XXX


----------



## Carybear

Well... The pain tat I think was ov pain lasted just about 36 hours... Had a tooth pulled yesterday, but still DTD just in case...

Been feeling sharp twinges off and on today... Nothing painful just annoying


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Well... The pain tat I think was ov pain lasted just about 36 hours... Had a tooth pulled yesterday, but still DTD just in case...
> 
> Been feeling sharp twinges off and on today... Nothing painful just annoying

36 hours! Damn. My pain started tonight and i hope it doesn't last that long! We DTD last night too, I might have to work on it again tonight just to be safe. :winkwink: good luck!


----------



## Carybear

Same back to you! I figure I am now in the tww... Here we go again... I just keep repeating... I will not symptom spot...I will not symptom spot...I will not symptom spot...:winkwink:


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Same back to you! I figure I am now in the tww... Here we go again... I just keep repeating... I will not symptom spot...I will not symptom spot...I will not symptom spot...:winkwink:

Yeah right! I'll try that too, but I know at the first twinge I'll flip out and come here posting like a mad woman. :dohh:


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
Can I join too?
I am 36 in a month and we are also trying for #1. We lost our little one at the beginning of March, due to partial molar pregnancy. First AF arrived just this monday, so I'm on CD3 today. My cycles are on the shorter side (24ish days) and also my periods (2-3 days).
We will not TTC for 2 more cycles as I want to be sure my HCG drops to negative and stays that way; and also to figure out by charting, if I have a short follicular or luteal phase.
Hope you will get your BFPs by the time we start trying :)


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join too?
> I am 36 in a month and we are also trying for #1. We lost our little one at the beginning of March, due to partial molar pregnancy. First AF arrived just this monday, so I'm on CD3 today. My cycles are on the shorter side (24ish days) and also my periods (2-3 days).
> We will not TTC for 2 more cycles as I want to be sure my HCG drops to negative and stays that way; and also to figure out by charting, if I have a short follicular or luteal phase.
> Hope you will get your BFPs by the time we start trying :)

Hi ECE, I'm so sorry for your loss and of course you can join us. :hug:


----------



## Peacenik

Sheesh, I had knock me on my butt cramping last night for about 40 minutes (I was alternating between curled into a ball and doing like squats standing up), then it calmed down into more normal cramping. I did one OPK yesterday morning and it was positive and this morning I did another and it looked lighter. Anyway :sex: last night too just to be safe (three days in a row!) and I must say, it did help the cramps. Because sex is JUST what one wants while cramping. :dohh:


----------



## ece77

Peacenik said:


> Anyway :sex: last night too just to be safe (three days in a row!) and I must say, it did help the cramps. Because sex is JUST what one wants while cramping. :dohh:

Hehe! You made my day :) Hope you caught that eggie. After all you pretty much deserved it!


----------



## ece77

BTW, I love Kurt Vonnegut too. In fact I just started reading Slaughter House 5 couple of days ago!


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> BTW, I love Kurt Vonnegut too. In fact I just started reading Slaughter House 5 couple of days ago!

I haven't read that in ages - I should do that again. Last month I read like 8 books and this month I'm still stuck on one. I totally go in streaks that way.


----------



## Carybear

Hi peace... Any news?

How are you ece?


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Hi peace... Any news?

Nope, nothing but sore boobs yet - and that isn't too terribly odd. But of course I'm like OMG!! I did take a test today because I'm a freak like that and it was totally a :bfn: but then again I'm 8 DPO so I'm not ruling myself out just yet. I mostly tested on the off chance that if I got a positive I could get to the clinic for a blood test and then for another on Friday before I leave for a week. I can't imagine the insurance nightmare of trying to figure out how to get levels checked in another city and I'm gone for work all next week and I certainly wouldn't want to wait a week to see what they were doing. I feel like I should always put a disclaimer on here that IRL, I'm really not a spazz, but when it comes to this stuff, all reason just goes right out the window.

How about you?


----------



## Carybear

Lol... I'm normally like that... Did a test right after the ov pain... Like that was going to show me anything.. Trying not to spazz this month, so I am not testing. AF is due Saturday. I'm going to an amusement park on Friday with my fifth grade class so I am going to test just in case... I have been cramping for a couple of days off and on and the middle of my lower back hurt this morning. That's not a great sign because I get that with AF too... My BB's are sore occasionally.... Nothing too bad...


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Lol... I'm normally like that... Did a test right after the ov pain... Like that was going to show me anything.. Trying not to spazz this month, so I am not testing. AF is due Saturday. I'm going to an amusement park on Friday with my fifth grade class so I am going to test just in case... I have been cramping for a couple of days off and on and the middle of my lower back hurt this morning. That's not a great sign because I get that with AF too... My BB's are sore occasionally.... Nothing too bad...

I've actually been known to to a OPK and HPT on the same time! Have fun on Friday! I'm due for AF on Sunday so we'll see. Thank god it was then and not later in the week. This is a national conference I'm attending and they have an online scheduler and besides that actual work parts - I'm getting booked with drink dates - I need to know if I can partake or not!


----------



## ece77

Hi dears,
I'm fine, waiting to O actually. I started doing OPKs couple of days ago, and they are just a pain-in-the-back! I can't seem to decipher what they are trying to tell me! First one was dark-ish, than lighter, than lightest, and today it was a little darker again. Well, we'll see eventually!

Peacenick - 8 DPO is quite early. I guess around 12 DPO is where you start getting very light BFPs. So FX for you ;)

Carybear - Hope you get a BFP on Friday. I didn't take a HPT until AF was 3-4 days late in my pregnancy, since I thought it was beyond impossible that I'd fall pregnant first month of TTC! And it was much better for my mental health. However I'm not sure if I can be patient enough not to test when we start TTC this time around?!


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Hi dears,
> I'm fine, waiting to O actually. I started doing OPKs couple of days ago, and they are just a pain-in-the-back! I can't seem to decipher what they are trying to tell me! First one was dark-ish, than lighter, than lightest, and today it was a little darker again. Well, we'll see eventually!
> 
> Peacenick - 8 DPO is quite early. I guess around 12 DPO is where you start getting very light BFPs. So FX for you ;)
> 
> Carybear - Hope you get a BFP on Friday. I didn't take a HPT until AF was 3-4 days late in my pregnancy, since I thought it was beyond impossible that I'd fall pregnant first month of TTC! And it was much better for my mental health. However I'm not sure if I can be patient enough not to test when we start TTC this time around?!

Ece (also, every time I type that I think Educational Credential Evaluators) I agree, the OPKs are a pain. I tried them and ended up buying the Clear Blue monitor. That was much easier for me - egg picture means go for it. I found one used on ebay - cleaned it up good and reset it. The sticks are kind of $$ and the monitor is as well, but no more guessing. For now I have extra OPK strips and I get pain and know when it's happening so I usually just test that day to confirm. Good luck on figuring it those little suckers out though.


----------



## ece77

Hehe! I didn't know about ECE. Infact, it's my middle name, meaning queen in turkish! Quite an ambitious name my mother gave me;)

Regarding the CB monitor, it is toooo much expensive here; and I don't want to invest in it until I am way too desperate. So for now, I'll try to bear with the OPKs :(


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Hehe! I didn't know about ECE. Infact, it's my middle name, meaning queen in turkish! Quite an ambitious name my mother gave me;)
> 
> Regarding the CB monitor, it is toooo much expensive here; and I don't want to invest in it until I am way too desperate. So for now, I'll try to bear with the OPKs :(

That's an awesome middle name! 

I totally understand on the monitor - they are a lot of money. Good luck with those darn OPKs.


----------



## Carybear

I tested this morning... Nothing... It's early... 10dpo


----------



## Peacenik

Cary, anything yet?


----------



## Carybear

Tested Friday - BFN but it was only 11 dpo... Today is AF day and nothing yet... Last time I didn't get a positive until I was 4 days late... Will test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show.

How about you?


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Tested Friday - BFN but it was only 11 dpo... Today is AF day and nothing yet... Last time I didn't get a positive until I was 4 days late... Will test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show.
> 
> How about you?

Nothing so far, but I haven't tested in a few days. AF due tomorrow, so we'll see.
:dust: to us!


----------



## ece77

Good luck to you both girls! Hope you managed to catch those eggs ;)

I think I have ovulated sometime yesterday. No +OPK but close. I guess I'll invest in some smileys for the next cycle!


----------



## Carybear

Officially one day late... Very very faint shadow on hpt... Will test again tomorrow morning


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Officially one day late... Very very faint shadow on hpt... Will test again tomorrow morning

Oohhhhhh good luck! No :witch: today but I will give it another day. I don't really feel like this is my month for some reason.


----------



## Carybear

AF got me this morning :-(. On to the next cycle


----------



## ece77

So sorry Cary :( On the bright side, you'll give your body 1 more cycle to heal...


----------



## Carybear

There's always a bright side... Sometimes we just have to look hard to find it.


----------



## Peacenik

Sorry Cary, next month might be your month. Hugs.


----------



## Peacenik

And AF hit me today too.


----------



## Carybear

She's a busy little witch. She hit me hard!


----------



## Peacenik

Must be why she was a day late hitting me!


----------



## Peacenik

Cary, we're rolling up to ovulation again - how are things with you? I've been so busy that I haven't been paying any attention to TTC. Which is good I guess. Now that I realized it's nearing I'm sure I'll go back to being a symptom spotter!


----------



## Carybear

I have been trying to take the relaxed approach  yesterday was cd14 for me and I had a few spots of blood when I wiped. Maybe it was ovulation bleeding? That has never happened to me before. Anyway we DTD yesterday and plan to every night this week... Guess we will soon be watching...


----------



## Peacenik

I've been really relaxed ( or a slacker) this month. I didn't realize until a few days ago that we were even close. I didn't get the week prior to ovulation pain and I didn't get the day before spotting unless it hasn't happened this month. I guess we DTD almost every other day anyway so I guess we'll keep that up and see. It's been kind of nice to be distracted and not thinking about it though.


----------



## Carybear

Theban was every night, but that so hasn't happened. I've had pretty bad lower back pain for the last two days. But... I have been in training and the chairs have been terrible... Not sure if it has something to do with that or my cycle...

I think I'm just too tired to worry about it...


----------



## Peacenik

I don't think I ovulated this month. Huh. Well let's hurry up and move to the next one then. I've been so busy I guess I could have missed it, but I didn't get any symptoms this time around. 

How are things with you ladies?


----------



## Carybear

Not sure what went on with me... Spotted on cd 14 and have had pinching pains off and on... AF is due in a week... Guess ill have to wait and see

How are you?


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

I haven't been around much for ages! There have been protests all over Turkey and didn't feel like connecting! Now they subsided, and I kind of missed the talk over here :)

Peacenick - Why do you think you didn't O? 

Cary - I read that abdominal pain/cramping is quite normal in early pregnancy. I hope this is what those pinchings are ;)

AFM - I'm in my 2nd cycle after the MC and on CD12. I guess I'll O in some days. Last cycle I had a shortish luteal phase of 11 days. Hope it won't be a problem when we start TTC in August.


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been around much for ages! There have been protests all over Turkey and didn't feel like connecting! Now they subsided, and I kind of missed the talk over here :)
> 
> Peacenick - Why do you think you didn't O?
> 
> Cary - I read that abdominal pain/cramping is quite normal in early pregnancy. I hope this is what those pinchings are ;)
> 
> AFM - I'm in my 2nd cycle after the MC and on CD12. I guess I'll O in some days. Last cycle I had a shortish luteal phase of 11 days. Hope it won't be a problem when we start TTC in August.

I forgot you were in Turkey. Sounds like it has been a little nuts there - I've seen photos of some of the protests. I had Turkish students at my last school, but I don't currently have any here so I haven't had any second hand accounts.

I didn't have any of the symptoms this time around- not a cramp, a spot or much CM (which I usually have tons at that time). I'm not positive I didn't, but since my surgery, prior months I have known without a doubt when it happened.


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Not sure what went on with me... Spotted on cd 14 and have had pinching pains off and on... AF is due in a week... Guess ill have to wait and see
> 
> How are you?

Good luck! I'm fine - totally looking forward to the next 5 days. My hubby goes on vacation with his friends. Yay! Bachelorette time! I'm having a few friends over and it should be fun. I might even take Monday off so I can properly enjoy my home alone time. :happydance: We used to have a lot of time apart but for the past two years we work at the same univ. - so we carpool and have lunch together too. I love him, but I don't to spend 24/7 with him either!


----------



## Carybear

LOL... Too funny! Sometimes too close is just too close...

Hope you have a great time


----------



## Peacenik

I'm having such a great time that I took today off to extend it! However, AF arrived this morning - right on time. At least I didn't have PMS this month.


----------



## SusieC

Hi guys
I just read some of this thread (even tho I'm not quite 35!). I just wanted to say Hi and peacenik I love the quote in your signature!


----------



## Carybear

Hi Susie....

Peace how many days is your cycle? AF should arrive or me on Friday if she's going to come


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Hi Susie....
> 
> Peace how many days is your cycle? AF should arrive or me on Friday if she's going to come

Hi Susie and thanks.

Cary - 29 days. Good luck!


----------



## Carybear

I used to be 30 before the mc. Now Im between 33-35


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
How are you? Where are you in your cycles?
Well I am in my last cycle before we officially start TTC again next month. Pretty excited but scared as hell! Today I had my blood drawn for CD3 hormone screening and asked them to e-mail me the results as well. On CD21 I will also have my progesterone checked! 
I noticed I have a slightly short luteal phase (11 days last month and 12 this one). So just trying to be as much cautious as possible! I know that a bazillion things can go wrong no matter how hard I try but still...
Hope you're both OK!


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> How are you? Where are you in your cycles?
> Well I am in my last cycle before we officially start TTC again next month. Pretty excited but scared as hell! Today I had my blood drawn for CD3 hormone screening and asked them to e-mail me the results as well. On CD21 I will also have my progesterone checked!
> I noticed I have a slightly short luteal phase (11 days last month and 12 this one). So just trying to be as much cautious as possible! I know that a bazillion things can go wrong no matter how hard I try but still...
> Hope you're both OK!

Hey ECE - good to hear from you and yay for starting next month and I agree - it's scary too! I'm on CD 15 so I either did or will O in the next few days - I have been super busy so I haven't even paid attention. Mother in law was staying all last week (talk about a mood killer!) and then with the 4th of July stuff and we're getting ready for a garage sale on top of it. Yesterday I spent 7 hours in the car to go see a friend who is 'in town' - she moved away two years ago and I hadn't seen her since so it was totally worth it! I guess I'm already counting myself out this month - but then again that's what happened the first time I got a BFP so you never know...


----------



## Carybear

Hi ladies.. Good to hear from you...

I on cd11 and feeling a lot of pressure in my back and stomach... Kinda like AF is coming... If I'm ovulating early that would be great! I've had an Lp of 10-12 days since my mc in November... 

I guess I'm 4 days behind you now Peace...


----------



## ece77

Hi again ladies,

Got my CD3 blood results just now.

FSH - 6.1
LH - 3.3
E2 - 61.6
Prolactin - 22
TSH - 1.4

I've read everywhere that FSH/LH ratio should be close to 1:1. Do you think 2:1 poses a problem? And also it seems that E2 is better when lower than 50. What do you think?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies. Mind if I join in a bit?

I am 36 and had my second miscarriage last month. Early April had a chemical, got pg 10 days later and at 8 week scan (6/4/13) only saw sac and yolk. I was given Miso b/c I was not miscarrying on my own and that lead to a lot of complications. Had a d&c two weeks ago which made me feel a LOT better. I had retained tissue with an active blood supply so I just kept bleeding.

I think I am now having or starting a really light AF. Only spotting right now but the cramps are unmistakeable. I wonder if, b/c I had a d&c so long after mmc, I have a really thin lining at the moment. What is interesting is, if I had not been pg, this is about the time I would have had AF so I wonder if my body knows that.

I have had some tests done but all has come back normal so far. Before I do tests that require extensive treatment if positive - like chromosome testing - I want to try to get pg again.

As of now we are going to try again in Aug. but I want to see one normal AF first.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi everyone. I really appreciate a TTC #1 thread because it is hard when everyone else posting already has children. It can really send me into a self-pity spiral.

I am 41 and had a chemical pregnancy last cycle. I am now in the 2WW after ovulation. It is the longest 2WW of my life. Argh!


----------



## Carybear

Hi ece... Not sure about the numbers but if the dr tells you something I'd be curious to know... I hope it's good news for you..

Welcome wonder and kismet... I'm so sorry for your loss...

I'm 37 and have been trying for 3 years. I to my first BFP in November and miscarried a few days later. Was the best and worst time of my life... My cycles have been different from that point on...

I'm going to a dr tomorrow... I hope to find some answers soon


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Hi ece... Not sure about the numbers but if the dr tells you something I'd be curious to know... I hope it's good news for you..
> 
> Welcome wonder and kismet... I'm so sorry for your loss...
> 
> I'm 37 and have been trying for 3 years. I to my first BFP in November and miscarried a few days later. Was the best and worst time of my life... My cycles have been different from that point on...
> 
> I'm going to a dr tomorrow... I hope to find some answers soon

Good luck tomorrow Cary.

Wonder and Kis, I'm also sorry for your loss.

I'm 40 and got my first BFP in Jan and had surgery for an ectopic at the end of Feb. A friend of mine (who has two kids and had an IUD in) found out today she's got TWO ectopics. Ugggg. Kind of bringing it all up again as I walked her thought the whole blood testing business and what to expect last night and this morning. They just gave her the shot so we'll see what happens. It is VERY early though - she's like 3 weeks along.


----------



## FindingKismet

ece77 said:


> Hi again ladies,
> 
> Got my CD3 blood results just now.
> 
> FSH - 6.1
> LH - 3.3
> E2 - 61.6
> Prolactin - 22
> TSH - 1.4
> 
> I've read everywhere that FSH/LH ratio should be close to 1:1. Do you think 2:1 poses a problem? And also it seems that E2 is better when lower than 50. What do you think?

You have me wondering if my Dr/clinic should be monitoring this stuff. They just tell me to call if I'm pregnant, or call CD1 if I want to start IUI. Should they be testing me CD3 for FSH/LH/E2/Prolactin/TSH?


----------



## Carybear

Thanks peace! I hope I get a few answers...


----------



## ece77

Welcome Wonder & Kismet! so sorry for your losses.

I just turned 36. Had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year. Had to have a d&c as well, as I was not miscarrying either. My HCG took almost 10 weeks to drop to negative and I am now in the last cycle before we start TTC again.

My OB thinks my numbers are good. It's only the FSH:LH ratio that's bugging me. Anyways, I guess it's better just not to think of it :)

Kismet - It seems all 35+ women get tested for these in here. They are not conclusive of course, but it kind of gives you a peace of mind at least.

Cary - Good luck with the doctor today.

Peace - 2 ectopics with an iud! How is that even possible??? Good luck to your friend!


----------



## Peacenik

Sort of a rough day today - yesterday we had a garage sale with my brother and his wife. They were selling tons, and I mean TONS of baby clothes. I remember talking with the hubby months ago that we would be able to easily clothe the baby for the first 5 years with their clothes and yesterday they moved over $1000 of baby clothes and we bought nothing. Sigh.

Also been talking to my friend all weekend - she got the shot but they aren't sure if it is working. She goes in tomorrow to see for sure and find out if she needs surgery or not.


----------



## ItsAWonder

So sorry that we are all facing this, but glad I am not alone. 

Kismet - I did have TSH (thyroid) tested but I have not had the others. I asked about the rest and my doc didn't think they were necessary at this time, in my circumstance. I guess it's really patient dependent. I did TSH, autoimmune, and an extensive ultrasound but these were due to having two back to back miscarriages and my age in combination. The hormones he stopped testing for 20 years ago. He said that he still prescribes progesterone as it will not hurt. We also live in the mountains so it's a drive to go to the doctor week after week for blood draws. Since my luteal phase is 14 days every month he is not going to prescribe progesterone. 

Peacenik - sorry about the garage sale. It's tough. My friend just got rid of a crib I thought would come to me and my sister had a baby this past Friday. My sister who hates children and never wanted kids - her new husband wanted one. It can be hard.

Hope things work out for your friend. Sounds like both a difficult and unexpected situation.


----------



## Peacenik

How are you ladies all doing? Cary, did you find anything out? I'm rolling around to AF and am CRANKY. To top that off, I just got a new boss and it's been a struggle. I guess I never realized how lucky I've been with everyone before this. He just doesn't trust me to do my job and it is frustrating as hell. I meet with him Th. when I'll be in full PMS mode. Hopefully I'll still have a job on Friday. :)


----------



## Carybear

Hey peace! Tomorrow's the big day!!!!! I get some answers tomorrow....


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Hey peace! Tomorrow's the big day!!!!! I get some answers tomorrow....

Did you find anything out?


----------



## Carybear

Nothing... She told me my ovaries are small and they look like I'm on birth control... Which I am not... Then told me not to worry about it!

She didnt answer any questions, but at least my hormones are okay...

The good news is that my cycle is FINALLY back to a 30 day cycle... This AF was so easy.. No spotting beforehand, no cramping, very few clots, no backache, and lasted 6 days - they've only been lasting 1-3 days..


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
We're back from the holidays and it was great! At long last my wait time finishes this month! I guess I'll O around 13th August so we'll start TTC again in a couple of days. So excited but so terrified at the same time. Hope I'll be able to get and stay pregnant this time...

Cary - Did you take anything that made AF better&easier for you? And did she give anything regarding "small-looking ovaries"?

Peace - How was your meeting with the new boss? Are you still employed :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Peace - How was your meeting with the new boss? Are you still employed :)
> 
> How is everyone else?

I am still employed! But, there's a special place in hell reserved for people like him. At this point, I'm just hoping to outlast him -the current average guess is that he'll last 2 years tops. I'm hoping he doesn't make it a year. He's burning a lot of bridges for somebody who has been there less than a month so we'll see how things go.

This cycle has been so odd - I'm wondering if I have a cyst or something (I'm on CD 10). I've always been pretty regular but I O'd late and my period was odd and short. It's kind of like I can feel my ovaries and they are tender - no clue what that is about - but I wouldn't say it's painful, just a little tender. I'm 99.9% sure it's not another ectopic, but I plan to test again in the morning to make absolutely certain as we're heading out to the wilderness tomorrow after work and will be far away from civilization and phones won't work there. I'm excited though - the dog, the hubby and I need a break. I'm giddy at the prospect of not seeing another person for days and I've got a ton of private island campsites loaded in the GPS. Last year we had a wolf pack run through camp and I was soooo glad that they didn't notice my elderly, 'fluffy' 100lb black lab. Maybe there's less chance of wolves on an island? Sounds reasonable right? I'm going to go with that so I don't have to worry about my mutt as much. :winkwink:

Welcome Kismet and Wonder - sorry for your losses. How are you doing?

Susie, you still out there?


----------



## Carybear

Hi all! Peace so glad you're still employed! And.... FX'd he will move on early...
The month before my BFP.. I had a short period and all the symptoms... I always thought I was further along than they thought. Def test before you head out...

Ece... I started drinking a smoothie every day. My brother bought my mom a ninja so I make them for both of us... Even DH is on board with them. After nine months of irregular periods, this one was on time... No spotting... No cramping... And very few clots..

The smoothie is one leaf of kale (take the leaves off the stalk and throw away the stalk), about a cup of spinach - I just use a big handful, one carrot, one banana, handful of frozen blueberries, and a handful of dole frozen mixed fruit- peaches, mango, pineapple, strawberries, and I use simply orange orange juice with mango for the liquid... I like it because there's no added sugar... I had been drinking those every morning for about three weeks and I went back to a 30 day cycle and my period lasted 6 days!

Prior to this AF was maybe 2-3 days with only 1 day of heavy bleeding with tons of clots


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Hi all! Peace so glad you're still employed! And.... FX'd he will move on early...
> The month before my BFP.. I had a short period and all the symptoms... I always thought I was further along than they thought. Def test before you head out...
> 
> Ece... I started drinking a smoothie every day. My brother bought my mom a ninja so I make them for both of us... Even DH is on board with them. After nine months of irregular periods, this one was on time... No spotting... No cramping... And very few clots..
> 
> The smoothie is one leaf of kale (take the leaves off the stalk and throw away the stalk), about a cup of spinach - I just use a big handful, one carrot, one banana, handful of frozen blueberries, and a handful of dole frozen mixed fruit- peaches, mango, pineapple, strawberries, and I use simply orange orange juice with mango for the liquid... I like it because there's no added sugar... I had been drinking those every morning for about three weeks and I went back to a 30 day cycle and my period lasted 6 days!
> 
> Prior to this AF was maybe 2-3 days with only 1 day of heavy bleeding with tons of clots

Ooooh, I love green smoothies. I've kind of fallen away from them lately. I guess after my surgery I was like 'what's the point'. I should start making them again. They are actually pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Carybear

Yes they are! My DH has more energy than he has had in awhile...


----------



## ece77

Wow Cary, I really am impressed with what the smoothie did for you! I have 24-25 day cycles with only 2-3 days of light flow and some spotting before and after AF. I'll sure try it! It's a pity we don't have kale here but I guess I can just up the spinach a little bit more. Do you use also squeeze the oranges or use store-bought?


----------



## Carybear

I use store bought oj... It also has mango juice in it... Just make sure it doesn't add sugar...

I found this article and thought it was interesting....

https://voices.yahoo.com/top-5-foods-boost-fertility-11118282.html?cat=5

On this list is cruciferous (not sure i spelled this right) vegetables - like kale, fish, nuts don't know why but I've started eating more fish. I'm in no way a fish girl... But lately I've actually wanted it. I've also started eating more nuts... Maybe it is my body preparing. But I can def say I've never had a period that easy or that textbook perfect...


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> I use store bought oj... It also has mango juice in it... Just make sure it doesn't add sugar...
> 
> I found this article and thought it was interesting....
> 
> https://voices.yahoo.com/top-5-foods-boost-fertility-11118282.html?cat=5
> 
> On this list is cruciferous (not sure i spelled this right) vegetables - like kale, fish, nuts don't know why but I've started eating more fish. I'm in no way a fish girl... But lately I've actually wanted it. I've also started eating more nuts... Maybe it is my body preparing. But I can def say I've never had a period that easy or that textbook perfect...

Interesting - thanks for sharing. I find that when I eat right I crave eating right. Also, I ADORE brussels sprouts - especially made this way:
https://www.101cookbooks.com/archives/goldencrusted-brussels-sprouts-recipe.html


----------



## Carybear

O:) I'm really happy with how I feel. Yesterday I had o pains on my left side... Not terrible but I could feel that something was happening... Also had the beginnings of ewcm... The left ovary is he one that is easy to find and is better... I don't think I o from that side very often...


----------



## Carybear

Yesterday I had stretchy but watery cm.... Looked exactly like egg whites... I've always had the stretchy stuff... But it was never watery... Ive read that the watery ewcm is the most fertile... Looks like my cycle has really change.. I've even noticed the varicose veins in my legs look better.... Those shakes are great!

We bd tuesday and Wednesday nights... Going with every other night for the next week and a half. Then, I guess we will see what happens......


----------



## ece77

Cary - Fingers crossed for you. Hope you get your BFP this month, since it seems you're having a great cycle ;)

Peace - Are you already back from the wilderness? How was it? And did you test before leaving? 

AFM - We couldn't start early with BD since DH had some health problems. I'm now on CD12 and think I have or will O. Had 2 days of +OPKs with today's even darker than yesterday's. We'll keep BD until I have a temp rise and see what happens. I'm not very hopeful for this cycle but who knows ;)


----------



## Peacenik

Cary: sounds promising! Good luck.

ECE: I'll still cross my fingers for you. :) 

We're back - I could have easily stayed out there much much longer but work beckons. Students have already started to arrive - where did summer go?!?! I had a great mini vacation - we had down jackets and hats with as well as swimming suits. Go figure. I did test before leaving and got a BFN so I guess it was just a weird cycle (much better than another ectopic). I'm guessing I O'd at some point last week - but I didn't bother testing or anything and sleeping in the tent leaves me stiff/sore so it's hard to know what's going on. When it was warm enough to swim we'd try to get a little outdoor BD'ing in - so I suppose it's possible, but I'm not holding my breath or anything.


----------



## Peacenik

Well, I'll be damned. Maybe I haven't O'd yet. I've got a ton of CM today. Hmmm, maybe I'll do an OPK when I get home.


----------



## Mellymel

I'm a part of this group but a newbie. I'm 38 and had my 1st pregnancy and 1st mc/d&c. It took me 2yrs to get appointments and tests so I could get clearance from my gastroenterologist to start trying due to Crohn's. it was a rough pregnancy with little help from my GP....etc. anyway everything seemed to be going well until 13 wks I got th sad news. I had a d&c and the bleeding lasted 4 weeks! I am still waiting for my 1st AF. 

I'll be 39 early next yr and glad to see I'm not alone!!!


----------



## ece77

Peace - Sounds like you had a great time. I didn't want to come back from the holidays as well :)

Cary - How are you doing?

Mellymel - Welcome and sorry for your loss. I'm 36 and had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year. My waiting period finished this month and we just started TTC again. Hope you get AF soon!

AFM - Don't now what's going on with me? I had +OPKs on the 11th and 12th, and neg yesterday and today. But I still didn't have a temp spike. And today my cervix is really soft and I have watery cm (sorry for tmi). From what I've read it seems like my body geared up for O but couldn't do it. Wonder when will be the real thing?! We're quite tired of daily BD :blush:


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Peace - Sounds like you had a great time. I didn't want to come back from the holidays as well :)
> 
> Cary - How are you doing?
> 
> Mellymel - Welcome and sorry for your loss. I'm 36 and had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year. My waiting period finished this month and we just started TTC again. Hope you get AF soon!
> 
> AFM - Don't now what's going on with me? I had +OPKs on the 11th and 12th, and neg yesterday and today. But I still didn't have a temp spike. And today my cervix is really soft and I have watery cm (sorry for tmi). From what I've read it seems like my body geared up for O but couldn't do it. Wonder when will be the real thing?! We're quite tired of daily BD :blush:

Melly, welcome and I'm so sorry. It's such a horrible, unfair, life altering experience and I hate that we all have to meet this way. Hugs.

ECE: TMI? Really? We're read/heard it all around these parts so don't be shy. :winkwink: Hopefully you O'd. :) 

I took an OPK last night and it was one of those squinty 'maybe' results - two lines that were pretty darn close to being the same. We didn't BD though (vacation exhaustion set in) but maybe we will again tonight. We did our fair share in the past week so hopefully somewhere along the line we'll get lucky in a different way!


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,
How was your weekend? I met with a friend on Saturday, had dinner & coffee. Yesterday we had a big dinner with my brothers & cousins. It was great and there was a small wedding party at the restaurant too. The bride had a very plain dress and hat. She was very cute . So generally I had a great time, forgot a little bit about TTC. And slept much better at night.
Today I started my progesterone suppositories. I'll have my level checked again on 7DPO. Hope it will be better. 

Peace - Did you get your +OPK? Any BD?

Cary - How are you? Any 7DPO symptoms?

Melly - Any news of the witch?


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> How was your weekend? I met with a friend on Saturday, had dinner & coffee. Yesterday we had a big dinner with my brothers & cousins. It was great and there was a small wedding party at the restaurant too. The bride had a very plain dress and hat. She was very cute . So generally I had a great time, forgot a little bit about TTC. And slept much better at night.
> Today I started my progesterone suppositories. I'll have my level checked again on 7DPO. Hope it will be better.
> 
> Peace - Did you get your +OPK? Any BD?
> 
> Cary - How are you? Any 7DPO symptoms?
> 
> Melly - Any news of the witch?

ECE: Sounds like a nice weekend! Good luck with the progesterone. :thumbup:

I took a few OPKs and either that first one I did after our trip was positive or I O'd maybe the day before that. A little late for me, but who knows. We BD'd anyway because as my poor hubby says 'I'm a maniac'. lolol whatever. 

I slept a LOT this weekend as we are rolling into the craziest two weeks of the year at work and I knew I'd need it. At least this TWW should go by quickly as I won't get home until late and will be too tired to BD. At least that's good timing I guess. We didn't do much other than clean the house/unpack take care of lawn/garden - that sort of stuff. Not too fun, but necessary evils. I'm looking forward to labor day already. DH is having a friend come up to go fishing for the long weekend so I might head down to visit friends and do horrible things like lounge in the hot tub with fruity drinks and/or wine. I figure I will continue to do that until a :bfp: For awhile I didn't and was all like 'oh, I'm TTC - I can't do that', but it's been like a year and I'm sort of at the 'I have to live in the now' not in the 'what if' and if I go a little nuts a few times a year then so be it. Also, I can't believe summer is almost over. It was like a blur. DH was telling me on the way to work today that he's excited for winter already. I'm not quite there yet. I want to enjoy fall.


----------



## Peacenik

Hi all, how are things going? :witch:arrived yesterday. D'oh!

I'm having one of those 'what's the point anymore' type of days today. I would have been due next month and I am dreading that date soooo very much.:cry:


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Peace - Sorry AF arrived for you and that you're feeling so down today. But I've seen/heard of many women trying for months and even years to get a BFP when they least expect it.

Cary - How are you? After your marvellous AF, I started to make smoothies myself. They are not as rich as yours but still OK I guess. I use a milk-yogurt base and add bananas, walnuts and flax seed. 

The other ladies - Hope you're fine.

AFM - I got a BFP last week but decided to keep it to ourselves, in fear I would jinx it. We are only "cautiously" happy but, so far things seem OK; no spotting or abnormal cramping and the HPTs are getting darker every day. I haven't done a HCG yet but am planning to see the OB by the end of next week.

Praying this is our rainbow baby and FX you'll all get your sticky beans in the coming months.


----------



## Peacenik

ece77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> AFM - I got a BFP last week but decided to keep it to ourselves, in fear I would jinx it. We are only "cautiously" happy but, so far things seem OK; no spotting or abnormal cramping and the HPTs are getting darker every day. I haven't done a HCG yet but am planning to see the OB by the end of next week.
> 
> Praying this is our rainbow baby and FX you'll all get your sticky beans in the coming months.

ECE: That's awesome! Congrats - I hope this is your rainbow too!

AF is so heavy right now I"m not sure what is going on. I actually overflowed my diva cup. I've never, ever done that before. Yikes.


----------



## ece77

Thanks Peace!

Although I must say I am a worry-wort already. I worry I have cramps, then I worry I don't have cramps! I worry that the HPT is just a tiny bit darker than yesterday's. I worry I don't have no sore boobs (though I never ever had them my entire life), no nausea, no fatigue, no nothing. Sometimes I wonder if I'm fit to be a mother?! With so much worries, I'll give my child a living hell :(

Regarding your AF, I've read that you can have a wild AF every now and then, and it's nothing to worry. But then again, who am I to suggest not to worry!!!


----------



## Peacenik

I feel like the universe took a dump on me today. It's my due date AND I got my period. Sigh.


----------



## Carybear

So sorry peace....


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Sorry, I couldn't reply earlier. We lost DH's granny last week and I didn't have the time or the wish to connect. She was very old but DH loved her dearly and was very upset.

Peace - Sorry it's been so hard on you. I can only imagine your feelings. My due date is approaching and I've started to feel so nervous already.

Cary - How are you dear?


----------



## Carybear

Was five days late and thought maybe???? Then AF hit,,. Life kinda sucks right now... In less than six weeks I will hit my one year since the mc....


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Was five days late and thought maybe???? Then AF hit,,. Life kinda sucks right now... In less than six weeks I will hit my one year since the mc....

ECE: Sorry about DH's grandmother. hugs to you both. Also, you'll be an awesome mother. :) 

Cary: Sorry for the fake out with 5 days late. Uggg. Frustrating. I'll be thinking of you. 

I'm better now, but last week really sucked. I'm just so over this, I'm seriously thinking of just saying screw it and to stop 'trying'. But I'm so paranoid that the minute I stop taking prenatals I'll immediately get pregnant. Maybe I should just stop - that might be the secret!


----------



## Peacenik

How are you ladies doing? The past few months I've been finally moving into the I'm over this TTC crazy. I hope it sticks. I still have a vague idea of when the big O is, but I'm not obsessing. In fact, I probably O'd sometime this week and we're getting a hotel to relax, drink and hot tub. So basically everything that's bad for TTC/2WW but at least it will be fun. I'm tired of putting my life on hold for the what if. Apparently it's not happening so I need to be ok with it. We just booked a vaca for March in Roatan, Honduras. It looks awesome. I'm so excited - so that's something to look forward to. I'm also going to Vegas with some girlfriends in Jan. (gotta escape the cold when I can!) so I'm really looking forward to that too.


----------



## Carybear

Im still here, but like you I'm not really doing anything... Have fun on your vacations...


----------



## Peacenik

Carybear said:


> Im still here, but like you I'm not really doing anything... Have fun on your vacations...

Glad to see you are still around - been thinking about you. Apparently I've really said to hell with this. We're heading out to a hot tub party tonight. :)


----------



## TTCInmo

Hi, I just came across this.. I'm 38 - TTC #1, I just had a miscarriage. 
Went for first apt on 10/25 when I was supposed to be 7 weeks 3 days only to find out baby stopped growing at 5 weeks 6 days. 

God knows why all this happens, still it's sad. I think I'm "over" well, as over as a person can get. But still TTC.. so I just wanted to "hook up" with other women going through the same thing!


----------



## TTCInmo

And what in the world is AF, and OPK and BFP? sorry, I'm just not familiar with these! :) 

Thank you


----------



## Peacenik

TTCInmo said:


> Hi, I just came across this.. I'm 38 - TTC #1, I just had a miscarriage.
> Went for first apt on 10/25 when I was supposed to be 7 weeks 3 days only to find out baby stopped growing at 5 weeks 6 days.
> 
> God knows why all this happens, still it's sad. I think I'm "over" well, as over as a person can get. But still TTC.. so I just wanted to "hook up" with other women going through the same thing!

Hi TTC and welcome. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Peacenik

TTCInmo said:


> And what in the world is AF, and OPK and BFP? sorry, I'm just not familiar with these! :)
> 
> Thank you

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-fertility-abbreviations-acronyms

It's a long, long list of acronyms. AF: Aunt Flo or period. OPK: Ovulation predictor kit and BFP: Big, fat positive on a pregnancy test.


----------

